# Larger iPhone screens?



## fryke (Sep 8, 2013)

Wow, it's been a long time, since I've been here on macosx.com.  But I had some thoughts and questions that I wanted to share - and hear some answers to, so I thought: Well, here's the space for it...

I've been a Mac user since forever (1987, to be exact) and an iPhone user as well. I had every iPhone model there was, but in the past year (since the iPhone 5), I'm not so sure Apple's doing the right decisions for me. For one-handed use, the iPhone 5 is just the tiniest bit too large for me, but the phone's much too small to warrant a two-handed use.

Last week, I've bought a "glamour red" HTC One, for two reasons:

1.) The hardware is gorgeous. It has some very familiar aspects, like using aluminium or an IPS display. It is very well crafted.

2.) The display size is 4.7" at Full HD. I'm not going to be bothered by phablets, but in my hand(s), the HTC One feels like a much better phone size than the 4" of the iPhone 5. (And while anyone will tell you that Retina is Retina, the HTC One's screen _is_ sharper than the iPhone's and generally looks better to me. I love reading on this thing.)

Now, the iPhone 5 seems even smaller, of course, now that I have a bigger phone to compare it to. I don't love the software, but I can manage to move my stuff from iCloud to my Google account, which has the benefit that I can use my contacts and calendars on any device now. Should Microsoft and Nokia get its act together, maybe _they'll_ make my next phone?

After using Android for a week on the HTC One, there's one thought that I just can't get out of my head: I'd love, love, love to have an iPhone with iOS 7 on a device as large as the HTC One. Apple probably could make a 4.7 or 4.8 inch mobile phone that was a tad smaller than HTC's, and may I just say: For me, that would be perfect.

It looks like Apple will be giving us a choice with the next iPhones: You can have any screen size you want, as long as it's exactly 4 inches. I'd rather they'd kept with keeping the colors in black and white and had given us multiple screen sizes. I _know_ that my personal feeling that the HTC One feels better in hand than the iPhone 5 is exactly that: Personal. But my hands aren't excessively large. My girlfriend has 3.5" iPhone hands. I have 4.7" smartphone hands. I guess people aren't one size fits all. Maybe Apple should think about what they thought about some years ago: Real resolution independence. Since those screens are Retina, anyway, it wouldn't matter much, and they could very well work with different screen sizes and resolutions independently of content. Or at least support two or three different sizes. What do you think? What size should your next iPhone have?


----------



## fryke (Apr 7, 2014)

I've long since put the HTC One away again, moved back to the iPhone 5 and later on to the iPhone 5S. My thoughts on the screen size have stayed, though. 4.7" would be much better for me. The newest rumours all suggest, that my wish might be granted in Autumn...


----------



## Cheryl (Apr 8, 2014)

So I should wait it out for the 6?


----------



## Giaguara (Apr 8, 2014)

If there's no particular urgent need to get one that's newer now, what harm will waiting for a few months do? An updated model seems to sprout about once every 9-10 months...


----------



## fryke (Apr 9, 2014)

If the past few new iPhones are any indication, the new iPhone is about 5-6 months away now. As Gia said: Depends on your current phone. Will it make you go crazy for an iPhone 5S or 5C in the next few months? If not, I'd wait. Once the new iPhones are out, if you still think the 5S or 5C is the way to go, the last few will be up for grabs before only an entry level version with 8 or 16 GB will stay in the market.


----------



## Cheryl (Apr 10, 2014)

6 months.... I can wait. My 4 is doing fine with no problems.


----------



## pds (May 4, 2014)

fryke said:


> I've long since put the HTC One away again, moved back to the iPhone 5 and later on to the iPhone 5S. My thoughts on the screen size have stayed, though. 4.7" would be much better for me. The newest rumours all suggest, that my wish might be granted in Autumn...


First post - September '13 and in April, its already "long since" you dropped the HTC. I guess thats the way time flows for the digitally attuned. 

Why did you switch back?


----------



## fryke (May 27, 2015)

I switched back, because there's just too much "wrong" with Android for me, personally. I miss so many things from my iPhones when I try to move to an Android phone. That is past news again, though, because I've moved on to the iPhone 6 when it came out. As anticipated, it's perfect for me. The Plus is much too big, the 4.7" iPhone is just right.


----------



## emma24xia (Jun 10, 2015)

Apple just released the new IOS9, is that mean the new iPhone coming soon?


----------



## Satcomer (Jun 10, 2015)

emma24xia said:


> Apple just released the new IOS9, is that mean the new iPhone coming soon?



It will be in the Fall and it probly will be 6S. Just like iPhones of the past. Besides you will have better internals but current cases and such will fit it with no problem!


----------

